# Gibson Les Paul Studio mods - need advice



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys - I have my 2010 Studio FT in the For Sale section and just was wondering about modding the existing guitar because I do like many thing about. What I would like changed is the neck pickup (too muddy and bass heavy) and I'd love the neck profile to be thinner and more like a 60's. Actually the first to third fret area of my neck isn't too bad, it's more the profile moving up the neck and especially at the 12th fret that its too thick for my tastes. Anyways, I know I can swap the pickups easily enough but has anyone sanded their neck down? If so, what did you refinish it with? How did you do it? Is there anyone in Ontario that does this? 
The reason I was thinking of trading it (or selling) is because once I start messing with it I realize that a) you never recoup the mod costs and b) it *somewhat* prevents it from being sold as it's no longer really stock. 

Let me know!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

There are plenty of Gibson Studios for sale everywhere.
My suggestion is that you try and make a trade for a studio that is more to your liking.
There are lots of folks that love a chunky neck.

The sanding the neck option is a non starter for me.... 
I don't even think its practical but I don't know much about that type of work.

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I only wished you lived closer and were wanting a Strat in a trade.

Personally, I wouldn't touch the neck unless you had the guidance of a luthier for shaping and refinishing. 

Please keep us updated with you decisions about the guitar.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Prepare to never sell it if you touch the neck. As far as pickups go, keep the originals and go to town. I liked them when I was 17, now not so much (which is why mine has JB/59 set).

Edit: sell it and buy a PRS SE singlecut or tremonti - I have a feeling those would be more to your liking re neck shape + singlecut body.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would proceed the same way. look for a trade for what suits you better. might take a while. be prepared to have to constantly delete ridiculous offers. but eventually if you're reasonable about it, it'll happen. look in the stores too. you won't get much trade in value but less hassle for some people makes it worth it.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

easy mod to 'brighten' the pickups would be to switch the volume pots to 500k...that doesn't take care of the neck...but should unmuddy the pickup some...and its a mod that no one will notice, or care about...essentially...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Pretty sure all LP's come with 500k pots. I agree with most here, if you are going to modify the neck, you'll want a luthier to do it, and i'm sure the neck is nitro cellulose which is going to cost a fortune. Best bet would be to sell what you have when you find what you are looking for


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> easy mod to 'brighten' the pickups would be to switch the volume pots to 500k...that doesn't take care of the neck...but should unmuddy the pickup some...and its a mod that no one will notice, or care about...essentially...


Then you look into the cavity and possibly see this (from a 2010 LP Studio)!

However, as knight_yyz indicates, the pots are all likely 500K


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think my 2008 has the PCB board which I didn't realize was an option at the time. It's not here or I'd open it and look.


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I kinda expected to hear this, and it's what my gut was telling me too - don't touch the neck lol! I haven't got any bites on it yet for a trade but like I said the guitar is ok so it works for now. I'm in a rural area and the closest stores to me are 2 hours away in Sudbury and I just don't get there often enough. The prs suggestion is a good one. I've never even played one so I should check that out. 

I think part of the issue too is that my studio is an all mahogany version (not a maple cap) and I'm playing through a Marshall 18 watt type amp so it inherently sounds darker and warmer. I do love that sound but it's really noticeable when I plug my Strat into the amp and realize how much brighter that guitar is. I'd forego the LP and stick with fenders but try as I might, I just like the scale length on the LP better and it's the guitar I grab most of the time. Anyways...someone hit me up with some trades!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If it's *mostly* the tone that's an issue, I would highly recommend a pickup swap. The stock pickups in studios are very high output - great for modern stuff but lack something when it comes to sounding above average. I've heard many LP studios sound great, but I think that some of them were modded.

I am a fan of the seymour duncan '59 pickups myself (and the JB), and I really want to try an AlNiCo Pro series pickup to see how it differs. A good les paul should (supposedly) sound a lot like a telecaster. I have greatly enjoyed the JB/59 combo in my studio, and it actually does have a tele-esque tone to it. If I could afford to keep it I most definitely would.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> Pretty sure all LP's come with 500k pots. I agree with most here, if you are going to modify the neck, you'll want a luthier to do it, and i'm sure the neck is nitro cellulose which is going to cost a fortune. Best bet would be to sell what you have when you find what you are looking for


Its my understanding that only customs and some standards do...but...it is what it is


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Budda said:


> If it's *mostly* the tone that's an issue, I would highly recommend a pickup swap. The stock pickups in studios are very high output - great for modern stuff but lack something when it comes to sounding above average. I've heard many LP studios sound great, but I think that some of them were modded.
> 
> I am a fan of the seymour duncan '59 pickups myself (and the JB), and I really want to try an AlNiCo Pro series pickup to see how it differs. A good les paul should (supposedly) sound a lot like a telecaster. I have greatly enjoyed the JB/59 combo in my studio, and it actually does have a tele-esque tone to it. If I could afford to keep it I most definitely would.


Yeah you are bang on with that about the sound and it should be close to a telecaster. its one of the reasons i wanted to try something with p90s - to get that great in between sound of a single coil and humbucker. I've seen many players, live and on youtube, that can jam a nice little funky groove on the neck or middle and it sounds bright and snappy. Mine just does NOT sound like that not matter what I do. I've tweaked the set up height and all the pole pieces too and still that burstbucker pro in the neck is pretty much useless for anything rhythm based. Its ok for leads here and there (sounds awesome with fuzz and tone rolled down) but everything else I'm on the bridge. the neck is ok but its becoming harder to play more involved/faster licks at the upper frets...i have smallish hands too so that works against me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not all guitars are created equal. Yours just may not have the tone you're looking for regardless of a pickup swap.

I have chubby fingers and have always felt at home on the studio's 59 profile. I was playing much more technical music when I had that guitar, so anything with that shape and a reasonable body means I can attempt fast riffs and whatnot with relative ease (ability is another story!). 

I understand the 2 hour drive thing, but if there's a few stores in sudbury with decent stock it would be worth the drive. I had to go to Ottawa to pick up my first "real" amp (4 hour round trip as well), and bought my first studio sight unseen. I got lucky there


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

A lot of LPs come or came with 300K pots, maybe check w a meter....if so, 500K should indeed brighten it up some.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I retract my comment about Studios having 500k pots as stock items. 

I think keto and cheezyridr are correct ..... they could be 300K


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

OK guys so here's a shot of the guts....PCB board and most likely 300K pots? I don't have a multimeter so I can't test them. Is the general consensus to ONLY change the pots (which ones exactly), or change over everything (wires, caps, etc) to 50's wiring? I've never played a guitar with 50's wiring and I hear mixed reviews about it...mostly positive but many people say they prefer the modern setup. suggestions?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I'd leave everything as it is. The difference in going from (assuming) 300K pots to 500k pots could be a "long run for a short slide".

If you are deciding to try new pickups, etc., I would take out that entire harness (as it is all quick disconnects) and replace it with high quality parts of your choice. Then, I would try and sell the complete harness. However, I'm not sure how easy it would be to sell .

* This approach is based on you doing all of the work.* Otherwise, this is going to get quite expensive if you have to pay someone to do it for you.

Something to think about. I look forward to the comments from others.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Changing the pots on the board will be a pain. Trying to find quality PCB pots is a little harder than the normal solder lug style. And keeping the holes empty of solder will be a pain. 

And after doing a bit of research it looks like Gibson uses 300k pots, yet almost every site you go to when talking about pickups/pots etc, 95% of the time will say swap to 500k pots. Go figure. I also read a story where a guy found 100k pots in his Gibson. But he didn;t state if they were stock or aftermarket replacement from a precious owner


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i looked mine up on gibby's site, and it says 500k pots and orange drops. here is a crappy cell phone pic. my pots look just like his


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in Manitowaning. I may have some humbuckers for you to try. I'm also handy with solder if you need a hand. Unfortunately I don't have a guitar to trade. 
Have to check my parts ( a scary proposition)


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Pretty sure all LP's come with 500k pots.


Not all, some come with 300k volume pots.

To brighten up the neck pickup, you can take a different tact and:

1. Roll the tone knob down on the bridge pickup and push the trebles on the amp to brighten it and the neck pickup up together.

2. Change the bridge pickup volume and tone pots to 250 or 300k and again push the trebles on the amp to brighten it and the neck pickup up together.

3. Change the neck tone control to a 1 meg or no-load pot.

4. Change the neck pickup to a parallel wiring configuration.

Personally, I use the first option. I'm always manipulating volume and tone controls to pull out a variety of tones, and very seldom have any control full out.


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Cups said:


> I'm in Manitowaning. I may have some humbuckers for you to try. I'm also handy with solder if you need a hand. Unfortunately I don't have a guitar to trade.
> Have to check my parts ( a scary proposition)


Wow! Crazy small world!


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Very small world. Although I'm pretty surprised by how many pockers there are on Manitoulin.


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

If the neck bothers you, sell it. If it's mainly the tone, rip out the pcb, and have a traditional hand wired harness put in with 500k-550k pots, 50's wiring, and use a .015 cap on the neck pickup.


----------

